# New look for the community!



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

In our continuing efforts to bring our community fresh updates, we are now releasing some new themes. The site will continue to work as normal but now with a new look! If you have any problems or notice any bugs, please post them here!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Not a bug- but can we get more categories in the top menu bar?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Juan M said:


> In our continuing efforts to bring our community fresh updates, we are now releasing some new themes.


No thanks. Please return the layout and functionality to what was.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Going to take me a while before I comment---

I see a new blog pop up---and found a lost thread in there.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely not an improvement and just requires more time wasted with more keystrokes. It makes you want to use other forums more that provide the same service.

Dick


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Breadcrumbs take you back to http://www.diychatroom.com/
Should go to?--- http://www.diychatroom.com/forum.php
Why leave the forum and return to the home page? I use the breadcrumbs a lot to navigate around


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

TarheelTerp said:


> No thanks. Please return the layout and functionality to what was.


Yes, please do !


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Or do as Ron said and click on the "click here for forums" located right above painting lady. You will go back to the old and boring beige one..


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Can no longer CTRL click in Firefox to open a thread in a new tab.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

djlandkpl said:


> Can no longer CTRL click in Firefox to open a thread in a new tab.


Works in chrome


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Stop flickrizing this yahoo screwed up flickr. Now this site what woman came in here and is trying to make this in to a minnie pintrest with a blog bar? Go back to the original format! Like tearing up a historical mansion so it looks more hip and cooool! Go back


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Mike, you never fail. Never comment until someone is done. They left the site running while working on it. I like the new look. The point of the forum is too help diy people with their projects. So far I see the new look attracting more people. If you are one of those people that ridicules facebook and twitter than I can not see a bright future for your business venture. You have to go where the people are, youtube is where people go for videos, google is where people go for information. I would just like to thank the people that are trying to make the forum better.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

It was fine the way it was simple K.I.S.S you know what that means!


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> Can no longer CTRL click in Firefox to open a thread in a new tab.


Yer right, I just checked on Mac FF and it's disabled, that sucks cause I use that function a LOT!
I cast my vote for going back to the former theme/layout!


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Juan, 

Herded cats for a few years so here are some of my observations and a couple of little niggly things that drive me nuts :laughing:

I too agree on adding more heading jumps at the top. Looks like there is room. I would suggest at the very least adding plumbing and electrical. Those are probably 2 of the most active areas.

Sorry for the crappy pics

Thanks 

Robyn


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Opps just found another. On the old page you had the ability to get to the main forum page to see all the categories by clicking on the particular folder you wanted on the heading link.

On the new page it looks like you have to go back to the main page and click the visit forums to get to the main forum page. 

This section is now one box with a hot link back to the main page. you cannot click the individual links and get to that particular section or to the main forum page. 

DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum > DIY Repair > General Discussion > New look for the community! 


I think we could click the DIY Chatroom header folder and see them all. Now you have to click that to get back to the main page and click the visit forums to get the complete forum listing. It has added extra clugy steps.

Hope that makes sense if not let me know and I shall make another crappy picture.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

forcedreno2012 said:


> Opps just found another. On the old page you had the ability to get to the main forum page to see all the categories by clicking on the particular folder you wanted on the heading link.
> 
> On the new page it looks like you have to go back to the main page and click the visit forums to get to the main forum page.
> 
> ...


This is the breadcrumbs I mentioned- they're what I use to get around the site :yes:
It should not go back to the home page though, should go to the main forum page


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Definitely not an improvement and just requires more time wasted with more keystrokes. It makes you want to use other forums more that provide the same service.
> 
> Dick


what other sites provide the same genuine service or have the same respect for one another across the trades as this one? 

The new front page caught me off guard just now, but it does look good. And it was easy to find the forum BUT once on the forum and click on "home" it takes you to that new first page and you have to hit "forum" again. That's not what I expected.


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

I get a bunch of Ads on the Right ... lots of horizontal scroll required to read a thread. Is it me, or is this part of the redesign?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been on forums with front page portals (or whatever they're called) before. It's not that big of a deal. 

The one thing that is slightly annoying to me is that when I am in a thread, and want to get back to the forum index page, I click the forum logo at the top of the screen. That, or the link to the index. (see attachment). 

Now, when we click the forum logo, it takes us back to the portal page. The forum logo should take you to the forum index page, and there should be a separate button (called Home) to take you back to the portal home page if you choose to do so. 

Both of the items circled in my attachment should link to

```
http://www.diychatroom.com/forum.php
```
...and not:

```
http://www.diychatroom.com/
```
Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

same ^^^^^


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I've always used the forum jump box at the bottom of a thread to return by just clicking the go button. Plus you can navigate elsewhere from there too by using the arrow to bring up a list.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

PoleCat said:


> I've always used the forum jump box at the bottom of a thread to return by just clicking the go button. Plus you can navigate elsewhere from there too by using the arrow to bring up a list.


Click this. It doesn't take you to the forum index page like it should. It takes you to the home page.


So. How do I get back to the Forum Index Page? When I have nothing to post, I like to browse and read through most of the forums from the Index page.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am accessing it with Firefox. I find I seem to get to different front end GUI to the site every time I log in but can get to this old format eventually. 

My cursor and mouse now act quirky within the process of writing and editing posts. 

I will reserve judgement on the change in look since I don't seem to land on that screen often.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

r0ckstarr said:


> Click this. It doesn't take you to the forum index page like it should. It takes you to the home page.
> 
> 
> So. How do I get back to the Forum Index Page? When I have nothing to post, I like to browse and read through most of the forums from the Index page.


I never could get back to the index page before. The drop down list however has all the catagories.....except the index page.:laughing:

If everything was easy we'd get bored.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Just looked....The Home Improvement selection takes me to what I figured was the index page. Is that it?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

PoleCat said:


> Just looked....The Home Improvement selection takes me to what I figured was the index page. Is that it?


Nope. Not completely.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

While I may appreciate the new home page from an artistic sense (pretty pictures of pretty subjects are always nice), I find it a step backwards as far as ability to navigate in and around the forums.

Perhaps, over time, I will get used to the new organization, but for now, give me the old version.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Look, we can bleat all we want to about these "new" changes but even if we were 100% for returning to what we had before, it won't happen. Ad revenue trumps participant compaints all the time...

So, don't offer 'free improvement' advice here either. Waste of time.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

Mobile version.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Well it appears this link brinks up the actual index of all the folders but it might change if it's a generated link:

http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=4084526


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

RWolff said:


> Well it appears this link brinks up the actual index of all the folders but it might change if it's a generated link:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=4084526


Doesn't work. Here's the link you're looking for:

http://www.diychatroom.com/forum.php

See post 20 of this thread.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I added the link to my sig. Makes it easier when I actually post something.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> Doesn't work. Here's the link you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/forum.php
> 
> See post 20 of this thread.



Well I discovered it brings up a list of new posts for the day only and isn't the original index I remember and was going to edit my post but looks like you already replied to it. But that's the url I wanted to add to my FF tab thanks.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Can no longer CTRL click in Firefox to open a thread in a new tab.


Middle-click in FF is broken too.

Also, on 
my mobile 
device, 
all posts 
are super 
skinny 
horizontally,
with only
one or
two words
per line,
like this.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

tylernt said:


> Middle-click in FF is broken too.
> 
> Also, on
> my mobile
> ...


Same problem on my iPhone. And I don't have buttons for User CP or Most Recent.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Juan M said:


> In our continuing efforts to bring our community fresh updates, we are now releasing some new themes. The site will continue to work as normal but now with a new look! If you have any problems or notice any bugs, please post them here!


I have one Juan. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. It was not broke, but it is now.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

That stupid blog bar and add strip blocks most of the post so you can read it there on the right. this place became a train wreck! dump this and go back to what it was.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I keep looking for an improvement. Possibly some "beta testing" prior to use might help.

Dick


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback - we're looking at this and will address these issues as soon as we can!


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Juan M said:


> Thanks for the feedback - we're looking at this and will address these issues as soon as we can!


Just hit the "Undo" button, and fire the new web designer, easy.

We have all (Especially JoeC) been asking you ad nauseum to require a poster to put in their location to register or post, because it is so important to have this information to make an informed comment, but this has fallen on deaf ears, but this change that nobody wanted gets done? 

Im not following your logic, and I doubt if the other guys that offer free advice are either. It does not make sense to ignore the people that keep your site alive, does it?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Some how the phrase "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" comes to mind......I can't help but associate it with the 'entitlement' mentality.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Some how the phrase "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" comes to mind......I can't help but associate it with the 'entitlement' mentality.


 
Just in case my thanks for your post wasnt enough, I will say it again..

I agree and thanks for your post


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Just curious. Who pays out the money to operate this forum?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Juan M said:


> In our continuing efforts to bring our community fresh updates, we are now releasing some new themes. The site will continue to work as normal but now with a new look!


Looks good Juan. A couple little bugs to workout. :nerd: 
But, all in all I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Juan M said:


> Thanks for the feedback - we're looking at this and will address these issues as soon as we can!



Juan.,

As far only couple quirks I have see it so far in here on this fourm is the adverisment on the right side.

Is there some way you can adjust it once the member do sign in the adveritsement can shrink down to minuim size or elemated it ?

And the other thing is size format seems kinda stuck in half page width and I have to adjust with my sizing scroll to adjust it to get it right it have to be shrunk down a bit to look right but the prints will look small which it is hard for me to read it.

so that the two quirk I have so far but if I find more I will let you know.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I logged out and couldn't find my way back. I kept ending up at the registration page. Did a google search for myself, found one of my posts, and clicked my sig.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are a few problems---waiting for word from the administration.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

People with weak eyesight are reporting serious issues with the adds covering the posts when the screen is enlarged for larger type----

Are any of you having this issue?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

When looking at someone's profile. The edit functions are partially covered.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> People with weak eyesight are reporting serious issues with the adds covering the posts when the screen is enlarged for larger type----
> 
> Are any of you having this issue?


I was just about to comment on that....actually, it looks like who ever did the layout was using a 22" wide aspect monitor at hi resolution....which would explain the above and why it shows up so skewed on smart phones...

Not everyone uses the full screen.

On the software I write, I using 1024x768 as the min monitor size for figuring out object placement.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Why doesn't someone just come out and tell us that for such-and-such a reason, they admit that they sold out this forum for more advertising revenue? Instead, they put out some untested version of the software - then sit back and have us fix it.

:furious:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> Why doesn't someone just come out and tell us that for such-and-such a reason, they admit that they sold out this forum for more advertising revenue? Instead, they put out some untested version of the software - then sit back and have us fix it.
> 
> :furious:


Maybe because they are paying for all this, and not us, they might somehow feel these things are their choices to make?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My only problems seem to be I still get a completely differently GUI when I start. Once I log in, I get the same old system as always. 

And my cursor seems to be getting eaten but that was happening at times before the change.

All seems slower but I am guessing that is my imagination.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry if post #53 sounded harsh. But I didn't vote for the "O" clown, and don't really understand entitlement thinking. That's the mindset that goes something like this, "I want it... so... you pay for it... and I'll enjoy it... and gripe if I don't."


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I hadn't noticed the sidebar covering a post as others have mentioned until now. This is in a post with an over sized picture.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just noticed that too Ron.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try hitting control/ scroll to enlarge the type and see what happens.

This must be fixed, many members have small screens or bad eyesight---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is what I have been talking about, if there is a picture on the first post of a thread the ad will cover it every time on my PC. By the way, how do you capture a screen shot like that Ron?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

BigJim said:


> By the way, how do you capture a screen shot like that Ron?


 On my computer it's called a "snipping tool" Hit the start button and do a search for it. If it's there it should show up in the search.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just did that, I don't have that feature, I will do some checking into it, thanks.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

BigJim said:


> I just did that, I don't have that feature, I will do some checking into it, thanks.


Hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard. 

Open MS Paint. 

Edit > Paste. 

Crop as needed. 

Save, Upload, and Post.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> People with weak eyesight are reporting serious issues with the adds covering the posts when the screen is enlarged for larger type----
> 
> Are any of you having this issue?


The blogs and stuff are covering the posts in a normal window on my screen:furious:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

chrisn said:


> The blogs and stuff are covering the posts in a normal window on my screen:furious:


While they don't do that on my screen. They are annoying.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

beenthere said:


> While they don't do that on my screen. They are annoying.


You don't see it here?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> You don't see it here?


There I do. First page like that. 

Annoying.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> You don't see it here?


This time I do- all the other examples were fine though--strange


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> You don't see it here?


That is the way I am seeing all of them with pictures in the first post.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> This time I do- all the other examples were fine though--strange


I've had no issues with that, only in that one post where the picture was way over sized.

If some are seeing that all the time then it's a big problem.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just held my CTRL button down and rolled my wheel back one notch and everything went back to normal, no ads at all, but the "new post" button disappeared until I held the CTRL button and forward scrolled the wheel one notch. I like that look. I can live with this now.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> Juan.,
> 
> As far only couple quirks I have see it so far in here on this fourm is the adverisment on the right side.
> ,
> Marc


Adblock plus' element hider for firefox eliminates that side bar on the right with the skyroofer's best album thing


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The only time I get a picture obscuring the post view is when some thoughtless person has posted a photograph that is *larger* than the reccomended size for the forum... 650 x 480, I think?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

djlandkpl said:


> Can no longer CTRL click in Firefox to open a thread in a new tab.



Right click instead.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

kwikfishron said:


> You don't see it here?


How much different is it on yours, or anyone elses? I'm at 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Like this.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It is a shame when you have to jump through hoops for one particular forum or site.

Dick


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> How much different is it on yours, or anyone elses? I'm at 1920x1080 resolution.


1366x768 on the laptop. I have a larger screen I use with it too, no issues on the bigger screen except that one I posted.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Down at the bottom of the forums page, on the left side, is a drop down box with a title of copyright.
The choice is DIY2013 or DIY lite 2013.

I'm not spotting the differences. Is this where lightweight posters should go?? :laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

How about if you're on a diet, and are in-between?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

There you go..add that to the list.

Big mouths, average Joes and lightweights


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

VIPlumber said:


> Right click instead.


I've been right clicking since the change. It's a PITA. Extra click plus a mouse move to get to the menu choice.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> I've been right clicking since the change. It's a PITA. Extra click plus a mouse move to get to the menu choice.


Exactly. That's a get by kludge not a software fix.

An 11yo tells you how to right click on a laptop:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgjMnpvf8Fs

Still waiting for J&J to acknowledge the issue...
and tell us if they also see it as an error (or not).


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Folks I'm sure these issues will be addressed but it's not likely anything will happen over the weekend. 

A little Patience Please. :thumbsup:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Like this.


I forgot I could do that with my monitors.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Half-baked, new ideas? You fix it??

Boy, if some of us ran our buisnesses this way, we'd have been broke long ago.

Get your act together. Please.:furious:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Today the system is eating all my line spaces and causing those run on paragraphs we all hate. And I cannot attach files today. The new frontpage is totally scrambled.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Why didn't you just tell us you sold out to the Womens Forum Media Group?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

creeper said:


> There you go..add that to the list.
> 
> Big mouths, average Joes and lightweights


I'm not touching that one......


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

VIPlumber said:


> Right click instead.


Just like the Mac doesn't use all_those_underscores_for_file_names 
"right click" does not work for anything other than a pc far as I know, Mac machines don't use that "right click" the keystrokes and mouse buttons have different configurations than pc. I suspect those with aftermarket mice also have differences.
Right click is for copy/highlight and "click" on buttons, links, icons etc, LEFT click brings up a menu.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it helps and if this is the place where bugs are being reported? A couple posts back I reported I was having trouble. It seems now that it was related to Firefox. I switched and loaded through Chrome and all seems to be working now. Sort of. There is still consistency to user interfaces but it still seems to hinge somewhat on whether I browse or actually log in.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> Why didn't you just tell us you sold out to the Womens Forum Media Group?


I hope this is not the sexist comment it sounds like?


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

This forum has been rendered completely useless viewing from an iPhone.

For whatever reason there are no control buttons at all Here is what it look like...








:no:

Yes I know there is a iPhone application BUT what I think of that is another topic..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

However it looks fine from an iPad...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Let us try to help these people fix this? It seems more important than machine is browser now. But in commenting on bugs please let us help the folks making changes by providing op system, machine AND browser so they can zero in. 

After the above post with problems on the iPhone? I tried the site with a couple browsers on my Android running v4.0.4. It is only displaying properly with the Chrome browser. 

On my laptop, a Toshiba I run W7 on an AMD vision chipset. I have tried the site with Opera, Firefox and Chrome. I never open Internet Explorer. Right now the site only works with Chrome.

I can capture screenshots if it would help. By the way, for those interested jn screen captures. Your system should have a snippit tool in ACCESSORIES and then under tools. I happen to like PickPic. It is freeware but has all kinds of screen tools including the ability to rope just a section of your screen and a great pixel grabber for capturing color. Be careful loading it though. It tries to trick you into also loading bloatware and menu bars you will never use. I think it is only for PCs but do not hold me to that. It has lots of nice menu options you can access on the fly with the right mouse button.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Juan M said:


> In our continuing efforts to bring our community fresh updates, we are now releasing some new themes. The site will continue to work as normal but now with a new look! If you have any problems or notice any bugs, please post them here!


I believe Juan's intention for starting this thread was to report problems and bugs only. So let's limit our comments to that please.

Please refrain from stating your opinion of the changes made. This only makes his job of sorting through the bugs more time consuming.
It's obvious that there are some issues. How long it takes to sort these out and fix is anyone's guess.


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

This is how it looks on ET from the iPhone..


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Let us try to help these people fix this? It seems more important than machine is browser now. But in commenting on bugs please let us help by providing op system, machine AND browser so they can zero in. And may we please have an argument about right mouse buttons in the computer section?
> 
> After the above post with problems on the iPhone? I tried the site with a couple browsers on my Android running v4.0.4. It is only displaying properly with the Chrome browser.
> 
> On my laptop, a Toshiba I run W7 on an AMD vision chipset. I have tried the site with Opera, Firefox and Chrome. I never open Internet Explorer. It only works with Chrome.


I'm using safari browser on my iPhone and My iPad,I'm not sure why there is a difference between the 2 devices , but I wanted to post them so you guys could see it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is what the face page looks like on my Toshiba, W7, AMD 486 chipset, with Firefox.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is what the screens look like on Chrome. The background and scheme for the posts changes to the old screens once I log in---the turquoise behind them disappears. The banner changes to gray when I log in and the background of the posts changes back to what it was. I actually like the turquoise background so keep that for posts. 

Note also, if it matters, that the price of the Klein tool is different in the top banner ad and side banner ad by $4---on the first page I come to, it is $9.97 on top and $13.97 on the side. This flops once logged on with it being cheaper on the side than the top on page 3 I am showing you. Maybe it is some kinky HD sexual sublime message? The karma sutra according to HD?

And just one design comment about photographic choice? Just what is the woman trying to accomplish with that roller and a second coat of something that does not seem to be covering well? Was I supposed to click on those before/after arrows?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

ccarlisle said:


> Half-baked, new ideas? You fix it??
> 
> Boy, if some of us ran our buisnesses this way, we'd have been broke long ago.
> 
> Get your act together. Please.:furious:


Its true the owners are running a business, but like anything new, glitches and hiccups take a little time to sort out.

The thing is, while this forum does offer free expert advice, alot of the members also get pleasure from hanging out here. Its a two way street. If it causes anybody stress then they may want to rethink life's priorities

So a little gratitude and patience would go along way


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I would get rid of that side bar thingy, it just generates lot of wasted space and narrows down the forum. Otherwise it looks fine.

Come to think of it, I would just put the side bar thingy for the 1st post, then have the rest of the posts fill the screen. I never played with the vB templates but pretty sure the 1st post is a template on it's own so it would be fairly easy to do. The proper way to do it is that each post is a separate table anyway, that way if someone posts a huge picture it only defaces that post, not every other post too, which I think is actually how it is.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> I would get rid of that side bar thingy, it just generates lot of wasted space and narrows down the forum. Otherwise it looks fine.
> 
> Come to think of it, I would just put the side bar thingy for the 1st post, then have the rest of the posts fill the screen. I never played with the vB templates but pretty sure the 1st post is a template on it's own so it would be fairly easy to do. The proper way to do it is that each post is a separate table anyway, that way if someone posts a huge picture it only defaces that post, not every other post too, which I think is actually how it is.


Red,

Let them know what browser you are using so then can work on this?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know how much "VB" is going on, in this site -
see a lot of XHTML, CSS, Javasript, PHP....
(Took a quick look at the source!)

The problem is, as far as it affects me -
The things in the right panel - "Photos" - "Blogs" -
they "drip" onto the the left panel -
Can't read the posts!!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't care how well you test software.....it's only when you put it in the hands of 'users' that you find out the problems....AMHIK......

It's the nature of the beast.....

Don't expect them to fix the 'undocumented features' and 'typos' immediately. They are going to compile a list..fix them....make sure one fix doesn't affect another area...etc....

That is how it's done. That's how my dad did it, that's I do it. It's worked pretty good so far.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Red,
> 
> Let them know what browser you are using so then can work on this?


Not a browser issue, should look the same in all browsers.

Though, something that might be a browser issue that I just noticed is middle click does not seem to work. Sometimes I like to open a thread in a seperate tab and keep browsing, but for some reason middle click does not work. I'm using Firefox 19 on Linux. I'll have to try different browsers and see if it does it. Other sites don't work so I know it works normally, it's just this site since the changes. Not sure what would cause that, maybe some kind of javascript that's overriding something.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have the same issue as the image in post #56. Unless this gets fixed fast I will be gone. Can't be of much help if I can read the post because they are covered by ads.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hopefully they will get this fixed tomorrow or soon anyway. If the ads are covering the post, hold the CTRL button down and roll your scroll wheel one click as if scrolling up, this will get rid of the ads.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

sdsester said:


> I hope this is not the sexist comment it sounds like?


 
No, it has nothing to do with sexism; the 'Women's Forum Media Group' is the outfit that now runs DIY Chatroom, along with their other sites...like Paint Talk etc. It looks like the owners of DIY Chatroom sold out to them.

Now we're getting a standard welcoming view, with standard photos and standard layout - and to hell with all the users of different browsers, different platforms and different resolutions on different screens etc.

That's why there'll be no sudden fixes; we all relay our comments to a member of the so-called staff and they in turn relay it to WFMG and they will eventuallly work on it when it suits them. No changes will occur so don't hold your breath.

Just wish we'd have known that and been warned of it; after all, this is quote the Friendliest Site unquote thought up by some genius.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Hopefully they will get this fixed tomorrow or soon anyway. If the ads are covering the post, hold the CTRL button down and roll your scroll wheel one click as if scrolling up, this will get rid of the ads.


Not true for me in any case; what makes you assume it would? And what atmosphere are you breathing when you say the ads_ will dissappear_?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ccarlisle said:


> Not true for me in any case; what makes you assume it would? And what atmosphere are you breathing when you say the ads_ will dissappear_?


Sport, it works for me, I am in the south east US.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

ccarlisle said:


> .... Just wish we'd have known that and been warned of it; after all, this is quote the Friendliest Site unquote thought up by some genius.


Still is a friendly site.
Why would they notify you of a pending sale or theme change? Are you part owner or pay a subscription fee to access this site?
Sit back and relax for a bit. You've voiced your opinion. Hopefully things will iron out shortly.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

No I am not an owner, are you? However I am a customer and someone once said the customer deserves respect.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ccarlisle said:


> No I am not an owner, are you? However I am a customer and someone once said the customer deserves respect.


What did you buy?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

ccarlisle said:


> No I am not an owner, are you? However I am a customer and someone once said the customer deserves respect.


Nope, not an owner. Just a free member like everyone else. I figure if I use the resources here I can give a little back by helping with some plumbing questions and what not. I'm not going to let the current situation affect that.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> No I am not an owner, are you? However I am a customer and someone once said the customer deserves respect.


That's kind of like the Occupy Wallstreet people calling themselves taxpayers. :laughing:


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

The truth that everyone seems to be dancing around is the customers here are _the advertisers. _We (the users) are the _product _being sold -- as ad viewers and clickers.

There is admittedly somewhat of an indirect relationship, in that if the site really sucks we will stop visiting and therefore stop clicking ads... eventually the flow of advertising dollars will slow or stop. But the reality of the situation is, a couple dozen malcontents leaving the site will have no significant impact on the bottom line. The customer (advertiser) is always right.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

tylernt said:


> The truth that everyone seems to be dancing around is the customers here are _the advertisers. _We (the users) are the _product _being sold -- as ad viewers and clickers.
> 
> There is admittedly somewhat of an indirect relationship, in that if the site really sucks we will stop visiting and therefore stop clicking ads... eventually the flow of advertising dollars will slow or stop. But the reality of the situation is, a couple dozen malcontents leaving the site will have no significant impact on the bottom line. The customer (advertiser) is always right.


Nice alignment of perspectives! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

The breadcrumbs have been fixed and "Forums" has replaced the phrase "Community." More bug fixes are on the way.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thats great..it has eliminated the need to see painting lady everytime I switch threads..
Thank you very much:thumbsup:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Juan M said:


> The breadcrumbs have been fixed and "Forums" has replaced the phrase "Community." More bug fixes are on the way.


I appreciate the breadcrumbs :thumbsup:
Since you're in the tweak mode- I'd like to suggest adding sub categories to the menu bar- that would be awsome


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

Suggestion noted.


----------



## Dunk (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't like the new interface. More steps to accomplish the same thing.

The ads on the right will float over top of the post you're trying to read. Please eliminate the ads on the right.

Middle click to open a link/topic in a new tab does not work anymore. This is the only site that middle click won't open a link in new tab. This is very frustrating.

Also I cannot resize the text box in the Quick Reply field. I used to be able to make it larger so as not to scroll when typing a reply, without having to do a full reply for a larger text box. Very annoying.

I'm using FireFox, haven't tried it in IE.


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

I've noted those as well.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Juan M said:


> I've noted those as well.


Can we assume that this means you see these as actual programming errors to be resolved ?

A simple affirmative statement would go a very long way.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Juan M said:


> I've noted those as well.


Since the change, my chair has this extra squeak in it. Can you get that fixed to, its getting annoying.


Thanks for your help with these things Juan(I ain't talking about my chair, LOL), and please tell John thanks too.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

The lightblue colors would be nice for a bridal forum....









Ahh... this forum is owned by "womensforum media group". :wink:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

And your point is ???


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

This was going to be my next post










But I can't stand listening to the whiny complainy entitled childishness. Between this thread and the other "off topic venting" one..(that oddly is not in off topic) 

For crying out loud..Juan was the one to make this thread, very politely asking for opinions and patience.

Offer your opinion in a nice way and back off and let him work it out.
If its too much for you to cope with then go find something else to do. 

BE QUIET AND MOVE ON WITH YOUR LIVES


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't stir the pot!:whistling2:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

But E..in the kitchen stirring pots is where some would say I belong


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Little steps---I've been in contact with Juan and he's making a list for the tech staff---let's all stay focused on the biggest issues---and be concise--

I like this place and want it to keep growing ---Let us help Juan and John do just that.--Mike---


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Juan, en todas partes se cuecen habas.

Hang in there Hermano.


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like the forum just changed from the light blue to a darker blue greyish theme. 

Dark looks a lot better and provides much better contrast for the forums! :thumbup:


----------



## DSee (Sep 11, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Seattle2k said:


> The lightblue colors would be nice for a bridal forum....
> 
> View attachment 72090
> 
> ...


Thought so had to try and make it like pintrest! what a failur


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Only thing i miss is having access to the control panel from the main page once you log in. If you could put the link to user control panel back on the home page, id be perfectly happy with it.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

When browsing from a phone, which I do often, I can't seem to find the "new posts" button or any of the other buttons on the ribbon across the top of the screen. The phone also displays everything so crunched together that there are only a few words per line and everything is stretched so you have to vertically scroll forever. -Using a Samsung Galaxy S3, with Android 4.1.2.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> When browsing from a phone, which I do often, I can't seem to find the "new posts" button or any of the other buttons on the ribbon across the top of the screen. The phone also displays everything so crunched together that there are only a few words per line and everything is stretched so you have to vertically scroll forever. -Using a Samsung Galaxy S3, with Android 4.1.2.


Same thing here. If you zoom way out you can get the top row of buttons back. Clicking usercp is tough when it's the size of a grain of sand though. 

When you zoom in the whole thread becomes a few words wide and a mile long. 

Also, even on a computer that silly box with someone's best project ever covers half of the first post. Can't read what it says.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

TrailerParadise said:


> Only thing i miss is having access to the control panel from the main page once you log in. If you could put the link to user control panel back on the home page, id be perfectly happy with it.


I have it or are you wanting to see it on the painted girl page?


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i want to have it on the main page that comes up when you type in www.diychatroom.com
It sucks having to log in, then click the link to find your control panel, especially when im in a hurry and just want to see if my thread has a new reply.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

TrailerParadise said:


> i want to have it on the main page that comes up when you type in www.diychatroom.com


Change your bookmarked page to the forum page.
Log in to/from there.

http://www.diychatroom.com/forum.php


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> Change your bookmarked page to the forum page.
> Log in to/from there.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/forum.php


That's the way I've done it since the first day of the change, and I hardly notice any difference at all. Could be the old forum for all I can tell.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Willie T said:


> That's the way I've done it since the first day of the change, and I hardly notice any difference at all. Could be the old forum for all I can tell.


except for the control/right click programming error we're still waiting to have acknowledged (and fixed)... I'll mostly agree.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Willie T said:


> That's the way I've done it since the first day of the change, and I hardly notice any difference at all. Could be the old forum for all I can tell.


I've been bookmarked like that since I found this place :thumbsup:
The home page is set up now for visitors to take advantage of all the features in vBulletin, such as photo albums, blogs, etc. I haven't checked all the areas but I presume you can access your control panel from any of them- just not the home page


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

mikegp said:


> Same thing here. If you zoom way out you can get the top row of buttons back. Clicking usercp is tough when it's the size of a grain of sand though.
> 
> When you zoom in the whole thread becomes a few words wide and a mile long.
> 
> Also, even on a computer that silly box with someone's best project ever covers half of the first post. Can't read what it says.


Even zoomed all the way back, I don't see it.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Any word/fix on the middle-click? I'll live without it of course.


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

No, no word on a fix.


----------



## dkerlee (Dec 2, 2013)

When submitting a new topic, the post button doesn't show up. Firefox for Android.

NM, just showed up when I went to resume draft.


----------



## Ralphony (Jan 23, 2020)

exciting!


----------

